# 7'6" to 8ft Inshore Blanks?



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I am looking into getting a blank for inshore use but would like to get it preferably around 8ft. I will be throwing soft plastics, pompano and bonita jigs, mirrolures, and the occasional yozuri. I was thinking about the Rainshadow IP963. Ive never used it but think it might work well. Open to suggestions. Btw my price range is about $100 for the blank.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

That's a pretty sweet blank and would do the job alright. I have a lot of Batson's in the house, and have had great results with them, and unlike the MHX stuff the devil makes down in Oviedo, I have never had one break.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you for your opinion on them. I am looking at a St. Croix blank that seems too good to pass up but if it is gone before I get the money then Im getting the rain shadow.


----------



## Arby (Feb 3, 2016)

The Rainshadow HS962 is an 8' blank right at that $100 mark.
Designed as a Hot Shot Steelhead blank, it works really well as an inshore lure rod, the tip is a little too fast for live shrimp but nice with minnows or any lure/plug.
Arby


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

St. Croix 7.6 about $200


----------

